# Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the MODEM device for this driver



## delldriver (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

Everything was normal until yesterday. I started my pc and got intimation that a new hardware is found today. I checked in the Device Manager it says “PCI Simple Communications Controller”, Device Status Box Shows "No drivers are installed for this device."

Checked in the details tab, its “PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20”

Downloaded the driver from Conexant website, the file name was HCFp_WinXP.zip

Tried installation but it shows error “Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the MODEM device for this driver.” What to do now?

PC Details:
Dell Inspiron 530, E6550 Processor, 1GB RAM, Windows XP SP3

Plz help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Try the Driver from Dell support site


----------



## delldriver (Nov 30, 2011)

I had installed 4 tools from Dell website, Conexant-Diagnostics Utility, Conexant-Application, Conexant-Driver and Conexant-Utility but the problem is still exist.

The Conexant-Modem Diagnostics Utility says "The Modem Diagnostic cannot detect this Modem Hardware." and "For the modem purchased with your Dell system, the driver is not functioning properly".

What to do now?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like the modem has died . . Unless you need dialup . . I'd forget it . . If you need the dial up modem, you can buy a new pci one and install it


----------

